# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  Vends Processeur socket 1155 Intel Core i7 2600K

## popovitch130

Salut !

Achet par erreur (socket 1155 au lieu de 1156  ::aie:: ). Juste sorti de la boite, achet le 14/02/2011, j'ai la facture et le package complet.
Voici la fiche (http://www.materiel.net/intel/processeur-socket-1155/)

200  au lieu de 311.99  (sans la livraison)

Premier arriv,  premier servi  ::):

----------


## pcaboche

Vu que tu vas perdre de l'argent (environ 100) en vendant ton microprocesseur, peut-tre vaudrait-il mieux changer de carte mre ? En effet, le socket 1155 inaugure la nouvelle micro-architecture Sandy Bridge (successeur du Nehalem) qui est une vritable tuerie !

De plus, le problme des contrleurs SATA a t corrig par Intel et des cartes mres (en rvision B3) sont  nouveau disponibles.

Enfin bon, c'est juste une ide...

----------

